# Beersmith Recalculation button



## Goose (5/7/14)

I am giving this software a go on trial, but running into some frustrations on the interface.

When I change something, ie "Tot Efficiency" there is no change to "Est Mash Efficiency" when I hit enter

Or, if I change units from SI to Imperial or American, the recipe box units change but all the other fields in blue such as batch size, total grains, total hops etc remain unchanged.

However if I push the "select fields" button and close the popup, everything recalculates. Something seems wonky to me. Seems like it needs an F9 or recalc buton like in Excel, must be doing something wrong ?... any clues ?

Tks in advance...


----------



## a1149913 (9/9/14)

Late reply but... you just need to refresh the page to get the units to change. So if you're on the design page, click the start tab or mash tab and then back to design page and the units should change.


----------

